# Aire on Spanish /French Border



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Can anyone recomend an aire for the above, we are travelling back to France from Portugal, and are looking for an aire, i do not have the Spanish Aires book only the French, will be travelling via Valledolid in Portugal, had thought about St Jean De Luz, but would welcome members input, I am visiting a friend near Pau, so need to cross near


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Frenchy

This Aire is right in the middle of St Jean de Luz, (No. 85 in the 3rd edition of "all the Aires").

43.38536 -1.66278

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=43.38536+-1.66278&aq=&sll=52.8382,-2.327815&sspn=6.0663,19.753418&t=h&ie=UTF8&ll=43.38536,-1.66278&spn=0.001797,0.004823&z=14&output=embed

Looks OK and it's exactly where you want to be.

(It shows up on Street View as well.)

There are several nearby alternatives if you prefer, see below.

Dave


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi 

Try this one in Irun, Behobia, Enddarlaza Hirieidea, N43,345868 W1,759868 or N43.20'36.18" W1.45'35.51 both coordiates will take you to the same spot it just depends which one your SatNav takes.
This is a pay and display car park right on the border I've use it every time i travel that way, it is safe plenty of duty free shops around.
It free after 6.30pm untill 9.00am.
When we came back from Spain in November my wife said lets try St Jean instead so we did for about two hours but as it is right next to the train station it is very nosy, after a walk around the bay we sat down for our main meal, she turned to me and said i don't think I can stick this all night can we go back to Irun, so we did it's a good job that it was only seven miles away where we had a good nights sleep.
So its up to you.

Hope this helps

Regards
Ray


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Frenchy
> 
> This Aire is right in the middle of St Jean de Luz, (No. 85 in the 3rd edition of "all the Aires").
> 
> ...


Sorry Zeb, another big thumbs down for this one, situated right behind a railway line and next to a busy dual carriageway. Must be one of the noisiest ones i've visited.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/st-jean-de-luz-campsite.html

Pete


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

IRUN


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Techno

Yes thats the same place i use, cracking place to stop.
Every time we have stopped here the local police have made road blocks to check cars and there occupants so it tends to keep the unwanted away, nice safe spot.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've not been there I just added it to Techno stops POI file for future.
Coordinates slightly different as I always try to go for the entrance off the main road.

now 33 stops for sharing

http://www.mediafire.com/?8il5zwaextz2soi


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A few more...

There is a nice free parking area at Hondarribia if thats not too far off route....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11898

There is one at Hendaye, busy in season and next to the railway staion but should be ok this time of year....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11886

A bit further up is the one at Biarritz which is ok, usually €10 depending on if someone can be bothered to collect but should be free this time of year....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=355

Pete


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

34 stops http://www.mediafire.com/?y9yatb4o6wat9o8


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

peejay said:


> A bit further up is the one at Biarritz which is ok, usually €10 depending on if someone can be bothered to collect but should be free this time of year....


We always prefer the aire at Anglet - much nicer (IMO), free, but no hookup.

Gerald


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you decide to go further East there is a very good one at Les Cabannes, near Ax Les Thermes - but some way East of Pau.......

42.784984,1.683129

Quiet aire, in quiet location a short distance from the main road, reasonable facilities and a charge of €2 from memory.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> We always prefer the aire at Anglet - much nicer (IMO), free, but no hookup.


Unfortunately not free any more Gerald, €10 Jul/Aug, €6 rest of year 

You probably stayed at 'Parking Corsaires', theres also another one opened just up the road by the L'Adour estuary.

>Anglet 1<

>Anglet 2<

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > A bit further up is the one at Biarritz which is ok, usually €10 depending on if someone can be bothered to collect but should be free this time of year....
> ...


I agree. St Jean de Luz is pretty dire. Nice town though. Biarritz is quite noisy as well. The one at Anglet is just a mile or two north of Biarritz and you can walk into the town or cycle.

Pau is quite a trek from there. Plenty of good aires nearer I would have thought. I find the further away from the coast you get the better they are and usually free.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry I can't help with an aire but just thought I'd say Roses on the French/Spanish border is lovely. Loads of campsites there if you want to splash out (not much this time of year I wouldn't think).


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

peejay said:


> Unfortunately not free any more Gerald, €10 Jul/Aug, €6 rest of year


   Mind you, €5 isn't too bad. Seems to be the way aires are going nowadays.



peejay said:


> You probably stayed at 'Parking Corsaires', theres also another one opened just up the road by the L'Adour estuary.


Yep, we've spent many days at Corsaires.

Gerald


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Right then, over on the other side of France I though I'd search for Narbonne which I found but a little further up the coast is Valras. Any one been there? My latest POI download of 36 stops http://www.mediafire.com/?4tkpz1x047t9073


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Have used the one at Ondres plage,has hook up and next to 2 restaurants. 7€ a night.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

St Jean is crap awful  When we went there it was very tight and we just squeezed in  

Not a place we would dash back to although, as stated, the town is nice


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

bigtree said:


> Have used the one at Ondres plage,has hook up and next to 2 restaurants. 7€ a night.


Nice one :thumbup:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you just need a place to overnight then we stayed on the huge car park - Place de la Republic I think - actually in Pau. 

We were there at the Toussaints celebrations, intended staying overnight, stayed 5! Lovely place, with a free bus to help you get around.


----------

